# What are you currently listening to? Part 15



## GDPR




----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 14*

*The Badpiper*
The world's only flame throwin', leather clad, heavily tattooed punk rock warrior...

[video=facebook;203847829768952]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=203847829768952&set=vb.167821829922374&type=2&theater[/MEDIA]


----------



## making_art

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 14*


----------



## GDPR

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 14*


----------



## making_art

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 14*



---------- Post Merged at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 10:46 PM ----------


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 14*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 14*


----------



## making_art




----------



## GDPR




----------



## making_art

Just at the beginning of digital clocks.


----------



## gooblax

I'm listening to... Myself, practising my presentation for tomorrow :noidea: :abnormal:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

_Love is but a song to sing
Fear's the way we die
You can make the mountains ring
Or make the angels cry
Though the bird is on the wing
And you may not know why


Come on people now
Smile on your brother
Everybody get together
Try to love one another
Right now


Some may come and some may go
We shall surely pass
When the one that left us here
Returns for us at last
We are but a moment's sunlight
Fading in the grass


Come on people now
Smile on your brother
Everybody get together
Try to love one another
Right now


Come on people now
Smile on your brother
Everybody get together
Try to love one another
Right now


Come on people now
Smile on your brother
Everybody get together
Try to love one another
Right now


If you hear the song I sing
You will understand (listen!)
You hold the key to love and fear
All in your trembling hand
Just one key unlocks them both
It's there at you command


Come on people now
Smile on your brother
Everybody get together
Try to love one another
Right now


Come on people now
Smile on your brother
Everybody get together
Try to love one another
Right now


Come on people now
Smile on your brother
Everybody get together
Try to love one another
Right now_


----------



## making_art




----------



## gooblax




----------



## Cat Dancer

This is so sad and sweet. Vince Gill just breaks down crying.


----------



## making_art




----------



## David Baxter PhD

[video=youtube;KVyJVYWHJaY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KVyJVYWHJaY[/MEDIA]

[video=youtube;NOfssJ0vwfU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=NOfssJ0vwfU[/MEDIA]


----------



## DivineMyst




----------



## making_art

---------- Post Merged at 03:15 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 11:59 AM ----------


----------



## TrustMate




----------



## DivineMyst




----------



## Mari




----------



## DivineMyst




----------



## GDPR

Hello darkness, my old friend
I've come to talk with you again
Because a vision softly creeping
Left its seeds while I was sleeping
And the vision that was planted in my brain
Still remains
Within the sound of silence


In restless dreams I walked alone
Narrow streets of cobblestone
'Neath the halo of a street lamp
I turned my collar to the cold and damp
When my eyes were stabbed by the flash of a neon light
That split the night
And touched the sound of silence


And in the naked light I saw
Ten thousand people, maybe more
People talking without speaking
People hearing without listening
People writing songs that voices never share
And no one dared
Disturb the sound of silence


"Fools", said I, "You do not know
Silence like a cancer grows
Hear my words that I might teach you
Take my arms that I might reach you"
But my words, like silent raindrops fell
And echoed
In the wells of silence


And the people bowed and prayed
To the neon god they made
And the sign flashed out its warning
In the words that it was forming
And the sign said, "The words of the prophets are written on the subway walls
And tenement halls"
And whispered in the sounds of silence


----------



## DivineMyst




----------



## GDPR




----------



## Docjeff

24/7 Comedy


Doc Jeff


----------



## GDPR




----------



## David Baxter PhD

I wasn't aware the Stones had ever done a recording of this. I'd only heard it by Dylan and a few covers. The Stones do a pretty good job.


----------



## Retired

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 14*

Published on Oct 22, 2013
A live 'In The Studio" performance by Chris Standring playing All The Things You Are.



Chris Standring - YouTube

My favorite Chris Standring track: Oliver's Twist:


----------



## sweetsoleil

im probably not playing this right, but im currently listening to my 12 year old cat snoring across the room...very very loudly... and my 3 pound "chorkie" barking at the heat vent which she feels the need to do, I think she does it when shes chilly in hopes the heat kicks on, she makes me laugh


----------



## GDPR

David Baxter said:


> I wasn't aware the Stones had ever done a recording of this. I'd only heard it by Dylan and a few covers. The Stones do a pretty good job.



I think they do a pretty good job too.Actually of the three(Stones,Dylan,Hendrix),I like the Stones
best,they just have a smooth flow and it sounds soothing.


----------



## GDPR




----------



## DivineMyst




----------



## making_art




----------



## making_art




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

This young lad is only 8 years old...


----------



## forgetmenot

Wow just listen to his audition when he was 6yrs old wow  and he seems to love to play


----------



## DivineMyst




----------



## GDPR




----------



## making_art




----------



## DivineMyst

Why am I listening to Christmas music?


----------



## GDPR




----------



## Mari




----------



## DivineMyst




----------



## Mari




----------



## Retired

This may not be everyone's cup of tea, unless you happen to enjoy listening to some great pickers:




In 2002, Scruggs won a Grammy award for a 2001 performance on the Late Show with David Letterman which featured Steve Martin on second banjo, Albert Lee, Travis Tritt, and Vince Gill on guitars, Marty Stuart on mandolin, and Paul Shaffer on piano, among others.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Steve Martin now has his own band. He's actually a pretty decent musician and songwriter himself (see his intro to _Orange Blossom Special_ below, video #3).


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Mari




----------



## DivineMyst

One of my favorite shows...


----------



## GDPR




----------



## Retired

I only discovered just recently, that Chet Atkins recorded _Macarthur Park_ , along with another great picker in his day, Jerry Reed

Anybody remember that famous Jerry Reed recording?

Anybody remember other recorded versions of Macarthur Park??

Steve


----------



## GDPR

Yes....I am actually listening to this.....I can't help it,I really like it.


----------



## Harebells

Don't worry, me too!! Don't even want to say how many times I watched the film...even though I'm an adult! Also like "Reindeers are better than people" and the snowman one


----------



## Mari




----------



## Retired

Trivia challenge:  Where else might you have seen the lead female vocalist?...rockstar

Clue: :dramaqueen:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

She looked familiar but I had to Google it.


----------



## GDPR

This song is so calming and soothing for me.


----------



## Retired

Crazy Bom Baizy is probably the most contemporary dance sounding track from the new album Don't Talk, Dance by Chris Standring a jazz guitarist.  The video contains vintage video set to his newest release.

Other Chris Standring music, Sneakin out the Front Door:


----------



## making_art

---------- Post Merged at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 03:32 PM ----------



---------- Post Merged at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 03:38 PM ----------


----------



## forgetmenot

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## PrincessX

I really like this song


----------



## GDPR




----------



## making_art

---------- Post Merged at 12:15 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 12:12 PM ----------



---------- Post Merged at 12:28 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 12:15 PM ----------


----------



## PrincessX

Spanish Guitar - Best Hits Vol.2 - Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## making_art




----------



## making_art

---------- Post Merged at 12:56 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 10:05 AM ----------


----------



## making_art




----------



## Retired




----------



## Retired

My favorite recording to listen to when I want to relax..has been for years!


----------



## Retired

*Warning:* Only dare to listen to Tony Monaco if you really like a really _hot_ jazz Hammond organ


----------



## making_art

---------- Post Merged at 11:52 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 11:45 AM ----------


----------



## Mari




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Love Roy Orbison ever since I heard Running Scared when I was a kid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retired

Ahhh...Roy Orbison...the absolute best all round performer, composer.  Nothing beats the Black and White Night performance.  YouTube does not seem to have the full concert, but rather you can see videos of the individual songs from that concert HERE



Why is Black and White Night such an outstanding performance?  Because of the performers (Elvis Presley's TCB Band) and others like James Burton lead guitar and Bruce Springsteen who participated and the special people who were in the audience that night.  The story is HERE

The best of the performances took place during OOby Dooby with Ronnie Tutt on drums:



I believe the closing performance of Pretty Woman won an Emmy:



Anyone who is a Roy Orbison fan should have a copy of the Black and White Night DVD in their collection.....I do!


----------



## LostinDarkness

I enjoy this one.


----------



## forgetmenot

If Tomorrow never comes


----------



## making_art




----------



## Daniel

Villanova Junction, by Jimi Hendrix.

Performed by Steve Tibbetts.  ("Recorded in St. Paul with a Martin 12-string, mimed in Lhasa with a Johnson travel guitar.")


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Smallest 12 string I have ever seen [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostinDarkness

Hope you all enjoy this as I do.


----------



## Mari




----------



## PrincessX

X Sessions: Alexandra Stan - Thanks for Leaving - YouTube


----------



## making_art

If anyone is a Yusuf/Cat Stevens fan he has just released a new album. (Do we still call them albums?) Below is a link to a CBC dialogue with songs:
CBC Music


----------



## Retired

make_art said:


> If anyone is a Yusuf/Cat Stevens fan he has just released a new album. (Do we still call them albums?) Below is a link to a CBC dialogue with songs:
> CBC Music




If someone happens to be outside Canada as I am at the moment, CBC streaming is not available by default.  A change is settings in Chrome by enabling Hola made the streaming available.


----------



## PrincessX

Really planning to go to one of her concerts mg:


----------



## making_art




----------



## gooblax

Clearly not anyone else's cup of tea, but 'happy hardcore' is where it's at.

Can't find the correct mix of this song, but this one's decent:


----------



## PrincessX




----------



## gooblax




----------



## PrincessX

OMG! Really love this music, gooblax, thanks a ton! I am in love with electro-house, progressive house and trance music.


----------



## making_art




----------



## making_art




----------



## Andy




----------



## GDPR

---------- Post Merged at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 06:30 PM ----------

apparently I am doing something wrong on my tablet and the video didn't show.


----------



## DivineMyst




----------



## making_art

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GDPR




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Thread continued at What are you currently listening to? Part 16


----------



## Cat Dancer




----------

